# Cryptocoryne uenoi



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Cryptocoryne uenoi is reportedly a difficult plant to grow especially in emersed culture. I have grown a Cryptocoryne uenoi 'Balai Ringin' submerged and it is slow growing compared to C. Pangkal Pinang. My stock of C. uenoi has not formed a flower but I have seen a picture of its spathe taken in its habitat (Sarawak, Malaysia) by Michael Lo. Its leaves are bullated with brownish light green color but it can be reddish brown when grown submerged.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Cryptocoryne Uenoi*

Good luck with growing uenoi. Will you grow it submersed with CO2?
Thanks for posting shots of this slow and difficult plant.
I think Xue and Wabisabi has been quite successful with it.
Bill


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Cryptocoryne Uenoi*



saddletramp said:


> Good luck with growing uenoi. Will you grow it submersed with CO2?
> Thanks for posting shots of this slow and difficult plant.
> I think Xue and Wabisabi has been quite successful with it.
> Bill


Bill, Thanks for the good luck wish. I have four pots of uenoi growing submerged wuth CO2. The emersed uenoi (two years old) is actually a baby of the submerged mother plant.


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Cryptocoryne Uenoi*

the uenoi looks great. have you seen better growth in the submersed plants compared to this emersed plantlet?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Cryptocoryne Uenoi*

Thanks jem_xxiii for the comment. I have observed that the submersed C. uenoi grows faster than the emersed one.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Cryptocoryne Uenoi*

thats beautiful. how big does it get?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Cryptocoryne Uenoi*



Rusty said:


> thats beautiful. how big does it get?


@Rusty, Thank you. I find it short but the leaves are long and narrow. The leaf is about 2.5 inches to 4 inches long, the widest part of the leaf is about a half inch, the leaf stalk is about 3 to 4 inches long. The leaf blade is moderately bullated and firm.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Cryptocoryne Uenoi*

Yes i really like the bullated edges. Have you ever tried it submerged?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Cryptocoryne Uenoi*



Rusty said:


> Yes i really like the bullated edges. Have you ever tried it submerged?


The mother plant is growing submersed. It grows well submersed.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Cryptocoryne Uenoi*

I love to try this plant. You don't live in Europe by accident do you?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Cryptocoryne Uenoi*



Yo-han said:


> I love to try this plant. You don't live in Europe by accident do you?


I live in USA.


----------

